# 3200 Mhz Ram läuft nur mit 1066 mhz ?



## Wenzman (26. Dezember 2018)

*3200 Mhz Ram läuft nur mit 1066 mhz ?*

Hallo,

habe 16 gb 3200 mhz ram von G.Skill vor ca. 5 Monaten gekauft. 

Vorhin mal kurz in CPU Z geschaut und mir wird lediglich eine NB Frequency und DRAM Frequency von 1066 Mhz angezeigt.
Unter Task Manager steht bei Geschwindigkeit 2133 MHz , wäre ja aber beides deutlich unter den angegebenen 3200 MHz.

Ist das normal ?

 ryzen 5 2600
MSI x470 Gaming Plus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: 3200 Mhz Ram läuft nur mit 1066 mhz ?*

Laut CPU-Z hast du aber nur 3000Mhz Speicher verbaut(siehe F4-300016-8GISB).

Aber wie auch immer, die Speicher laufen nicht von sich aus schon mit der Geschwindigkeit was Arbeitsspeicher angeben, da es sich hier um OC handelt. Die 2133 MHz ist der Stock Takt was das Mainboard standardmässig voreingestellt hat. Hierzu musst du schon auf XMP-Profil umschalten damit die Arbeitsspeicher mit ihrer Spezifikation laufen. Das ganze geht auch manuell nur muss dann auch die Spannung auf 1,350v gesetzt werden.

Im übrigem hat es nichts zu sagen was Board oder Arbeitsspeicher versprechen, da es am ende mit ankommt ob es der Controller der mit auf der CPU sitzt mit macht, denn der wird hierbei mit übertaktet. Der max. Speichertaktfrequenz wird von AMD mit 2933MHz angegeben, alles was darüber ist hat mit Glück zu tun und muss selbst ausgetestet werden.


----------



## Wenzman (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: 3200 Mhz Ram läuft nur mit 1066 mhz ?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Laut CPU-Z hast du aber nur 3000Mhz Speicher verbaut(siehe F4-300016-8GISB).
> 
> Aber wie auch immer, die Speicher laufen nicht von sich aus schon mit der Geschwindigkeit was Arbeitsspeicher angeben, da es sich hier um OC handelt. Die 2133 MHz ist der Stock Takt was das Mainboard standardmässig voreingestellt hat. Hierzu musst du schon auf XMP-Profil umschalten damit die Arbeitsspeicher mit ihrer Spezifikation laufen. Das ganze geht auch manuell nur muss dann auch die Spannung auf 1,350v gesetzt werden.
> 
> Im übrigem hat es nichts zu sagen was Board oder Arbeitsspeicher versprechen, da es am ende mit ankommt ob es der Controller der mit auf der CPU sitzt mit macht, denn der wird hierbei mit übertaktet. Der max. Speichertaktfrequenz wird von AMD mit 2933MHz angegeben, alles was darüber ist hat mit Glück zu tun und muss selbst ausgetestet werden.



Ich sehe gerade ich habe damals die falschen in den Warenkorb gelegt, mist. 

[FONT=&quot]16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit

[/FONT]Wollte eigentlich die mit 3200 MHz kaufen, naja was solls der Unterschied wird schon nicht groß sein. Ich habe versucht meinen RAM mit ,,MSI Try it !'' auf 3200 Mhz zu übertakten was mit nach der erkenntnis natürlic hnicht funktioniert hat. PC hat sich 5x ein und ausgeschaltet und ist jetzt wieder auf 2133 mhz.

Ich werde dann das 2. XMP Profil mit 2933 mhz verwenden um auf Nummersicher zu gehen, danke.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Dezember 2018)

*AW: 3200 Mhz Ram läuft nur mit 1066 mhz ?*

Du kannst den Takt auch manuell Stückweise hoch setzen.
Ist leider immer noch einer der Nachteile beim AMD, da der gewünschte Takt laut den verbauten Speicher nicht immer klappt.
Bei Intel passt das meist viel besser. Aber vor 2 Jahren war auch alles über 3,2 Ghz nicht immer möglich.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: 3200 Mhz Ram läuft nur mit 1066 mhz ?*

Ja kann ich,

RAS heisst Row Adress Strobe und CAS heisst Column Adress Strobe, ist so eine Art Matrix bei TE's RAMs.

Wenn der TE noch den CPU Reiter aufmacht und die Maschine mal unter Last setzt, dann langweilen sich die RAMs nicht so.

Dazu gibts ja HWInfo64 um uns das zu zeigen, was die Maschine so drauf hat. Dazu nimmt TE Prime95 und macht Fast Floating Point Arithmetics - Full Load an.

1 Vorzeichenbit+ 7 Bit Exponent+ 24 Bit Mantisse


----------



## Dudelll (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: 3200 Mhz Ram läuft nur mit 1066 mhz ?*



Wenzman schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade ich habe damals die falschen in den Warenkorb gelegt, mist.
> 
> [FONT="]16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
> 
> ...



Das Msi Try It ändert nicht nur die Frequenz sondern auch die timings, daher einfach xmp Profil laden und gut ist. Falls du den ram dann noch optimieren willst, also die timings, dann lieber manuell als über die Try It Presets.

Außerdem wirklich xmp Profil nutzen und nicht nur manuell die Frequenz Hochstellen, da ansonsten die timings von dem 2133er Setting genutzt werden die vermutlich zu stramm sind für 3000.

Kannst übrigens auch einfach nach dem laden von dem xmp Profil versuchen ob der ram auch 3200 mit macht. Mein 3000er läuft zumindest ohne Probleme bei 3266 bei strafferen timings.


----------

